# Silly sense of humor



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

OK, so I was out closing up the birds last night (Chickens & Ducks). I've got two 10'x10' chicken tractors that I have yet to move off their winter spot, so they are back-to-back over what will be the bean and squash garden. As I was closing up the second, I couldn't tell if the birds where in, so I turned on the flash on my phone. Had to take a picture. Consider it my odd sense of humor.

May I present "Black Asutralorps at Night"


----------



## Southern by choice (May 26, 2013)

Their eye looks fantastic!

Great shot... love how well they blend with the background!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 26, 2013)

*LOL!!!! *


----------

